# concerning front forks



## lildanny (Jul 21, 2018)

hi all new here from michigan i have been wanting to convert my bike to an electric have all the stuff id need in mind just one issue, i have a 16'' bike due to my height and they smallest wheel i can find at a reasonable price is 20'' should i or can i even switch the forks to a 20'' fork or shave out the one i have a bit not sure which way to go on this please and thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Are you going mountain biking with a BMX front wheel? Sorry I don't really understand what the plan is for mountain biking; what is your bike's brand and model?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like someone confused wheel size with frame size. This should be interesting...zzz...


----------

